# Dog names



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Found this fun site that had a list of Cuban dog names for a Havanese: 
65 Best Havanese Dog Names And Cuban Dog Names

Also a list of other name suggestions:
Havanese Dog Names, Unique Dog Names of Havanese Breed, Page 1

Even though we expect it to be about 6 years before we get a second Havanese puppy, I already have a list of names started. When I asked my husband for a Cuban name for a male dog he said: Comrade!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Comrade is cute!

That brings back memories of many hours scouring the internet for the perfect name! I wanted something unusual but fitting. Every single name I came up with there would be certain people who wouldn't like it and said they would not call her that.  I finally decided I can't please everyone and when they paid what I did for a puppy, they could name it anything they wanted LOL. I still couldn't come up with the perfect name so chose a more common name, Sophie, which to me fits her perfectly. I hardly ever call her that anyway it's usually "PoPo" or "Poh-pi" Or Peanut Butter. Or Weirdo....or Flutter Buns...Poofy....


----------



## GlenK (Feb 9, 2016)

We had already picked out Rocky for his name before we got him. We got him from a breeder in Oklahoma and they flew him to Jacksonville, FL. While we were waiting the attendant came out and said your cargo is here. I laughed and told my wife maybe we should name him Cargo.

But we stuck with Rocky. Now I'm glad we did because Rocky is so fitting of this little guy. He never gives up, is tough as nails, and is as determined as any dog I've ever seen.. 

Glad to see Rocky on the second list. Battle cry is perfect!!!


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

For some reason we had name preferences that were dependent on the puppy's colouring (which can be tricky with a Havanese that changes coat colour). We had Ruby picked out for a red dog which is what we really wanted (and got!). But if she was gold we were going to name her Maisie and if she was black we were going to name her Tessa.


----------

